# Those that are using Comcast should read this.



## hdavis

I could move into the serious boonies and get better performance. Cable, MIFI, both are dogs where I am.

In the old days, I had fiber to the curb and cable run into a dual WAN setup. Now 4LTE would be nice:whistling


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Since my post above I've switched to FIOS. I now have 150/150 internet. The upload speed is nice when streaming away from home.

sent using ****ty tapatalk.


----------



## Jeremiah2911

What routers are y'all using? Hopefully not the ones they give you (those cannot be trusted). I'm not gonna post any links but you can Google their responses to their/your routers being hotspots. 

You'll get a bump in speed if you have a router that supports the AC band not just b/g/n.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I'm using the Net gear N900 for wireless but it still gets soaked at that speed so I run wires for anything that is stationary. 

sent using ****ty tapatalk.


----------



## Jeremiah2911

WarriorWithWood said:


> I'm using the Net gear N900 for wireless but it still gets soaked at that speed so I run wires for anything that is stationary.
> 
> sent using ****ty tapatalk.


same. I've got a netgear nighthawk but I still prefer most of my connections to be wired anyhow.


----------



## greg24k

Just tried my modem


----------



## WarriorWithWood

Nice speed greg...I'll have to try mine when I get home...I think I'm at 150 up and 150 down.

sent using ****ty tapatalk.


----------



## Tiger

About a year ago I switched from Comcast to ATT UVerse and had substantially quicker download speed. Be aware that when you disconnect Comcast they might continue to charge you until you have met their requirements for disconnection, as they did me...two months maybe. I also had issues with their subcontractors who left a portion of the underground wire above grade and didn't have any drill bits. Because of these issues I won't do business with them for a decade.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

as promised...


----------



## gideond

If things go through with the FCC it looks like 25 Mb/s will be the new minimum to be required broadband. I've just heard talk that the Docsis 3.1 standard is being finalize and 3.1 compatible modems will allow for gigabit speeds on cable. And there are some wicked new routers coming out that can achieve that throughput wirelessly.

http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/01/comcast-says-it-will-sell-gigabit-cable-service-this-year/

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2015/01/d-links-new-routers-look-like-sci-fi-robot-insects/


----------



## VinylHanger

I am wondering if the new rules go into effect, if they will be required to get hard wired broadband to all houses, just like landlines. We have satellite which is better now that we have a 150 gig data cap, but still lots of ping and lag. And only 12Mb speed.

Not sure how I feel about the soon to be new rules yet though in general.


----------



## gemgaragerepair

Saw a commercial a few weeks ago saying our speeds doubled. Always got 55 down and 10 up. Thought it was marketing hype. Happy to say, it was not  I have had 120 down speeds but the kids are on netflix today.

Ping varies on the speed test, but speeds are still great. Don't have much use for the crazy speeds but no issues with netflix on a couple of tv's that's for sure. 

And in re: gideond, Docsis 3.0 16 channel modems are now available. They allow for 600 meg download speeds. There is no defined maximum number of channels, so I bet later this year we will see 32 channel down with 8 channel up for gigabit download speeds readily available.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DOCSIS


----------



## gideond

Yeah I've got a SB6141 that works great so long as Comcast is working. I got a lot better quality of service where I use to live. I would get up to 35Mb/s on a 25Mb/s plan. At my new location I only get up to 28Mb/s and that's only if the service is not being finicky. A lot of lines need upgraded. I had so many issues when I moved that the tech hated seeing me. He new that I'd wired the whole house with quad shield RG6 and a minimum amount of premium grade splitters. He knew any issues had to be on the Comcast end of things.


----------



## gemgaragerepair

gideond said:


> Yeah I've got a SB6141 that works great so long as Comcast is working. I got a lot better quality of service where I use to live. I would get up to 35Mb/s on a 25Mb/s plan. At my new location I only get up to 28Mb/s and that's only if the service is not being finicky. A lot of lines need upgraded. I had so many issues when I moved that the tech hated seeing me. He new that I'd wired the whole house with quad shield RG6 and a minimum amount of premium grade splitters. He knew any issues had to be on the Comcast end of things.


Same modem here. Surfboards are rock solid. Comcast upgraded the lines around me a few years ago. They used to be crap, lots of disconnects and finicky crap. Now they seem to be much better. Hate to admit that aloud though, that's usually when I start having problems again.


----------



## gideond

Yeah, back at my parent's house I had cable since Adelphia owned it. That's when I was having issues and finally convince the tech to run new line from the street to the house. That worked great so the neighbors started complaining until they ran new cable on the whole street. I guess that never happened at my current location.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

I was getting 100 down and 30 up on comcast..now for the same price I get 150 down and 150 up....I've never had speed like that before but it sure makes uploading 4k videos to Google drive much easier...I've has been rock hard stable.

sent using ****ty tapatalk.


----------



## BamBamm5144

Those speeds are crazy. I am happy to get 20 down and 2 up all while paying $50 a month.


----------



## Inner10

I hate you guys...we don't even have FTTN in my neighborhood. Max I can get is 40down 2 up on cable or 3 on dsl.


----------



## Leo G

Poor baby.... Max I get is 5 down and 1.2 up. That's on a good day.


----------



## gideond

We have pretty decent service from Comcast in the city, but you drive 2 miles outside the city and the lines just stop. They want to charge people $13,000 a pop to run the lines on out to their houses.


----------



## midmich

I've never used comcast internet, but I have used their cable tv service. I have never had any problems with their service, but I have serious issues with their customer support. They screw over their current customers and then spend millions every year to get new ones. I ordered their tv service a few years back. It started at $39 a month for basic. 12 months later it was $103 for the same basic service. That's over a 150% increase in a year. That's insane. 

I'm not the only one. Everyone I know that has ever had comcast has gotten the same treatment.

If they put a little more effort into into customer service, they could save millions in advertising.


----------



## Leo G

Well if the gov gets it's way and turns the internet into the same thing as the phone company, then they'll be forced by law to connect every house in the country. What do you think that'll do to your bill?


----------



## hdavis

Comcast digital only here was something like $65 a month, with Leo's types of speeds and fairly regular outages. Commercial customers were paying ~$100 a month for the same speeds and outages. Then they sent the letter crowing about how much they had improved speed and service, so rates were taking a jump. My mother's $30 a month DSL is comparable, with fewer outages, and MiFi is a little slower, less costly, and portable.

I ditched Comcast.


----------



## gideond

Leo G said:


> Well if the gov gets it's way and turns the internet into the same thing as the phone company, then they'll be forced by law to connect every house in the country. What do you think that'll do to your bill?


That will prove to be a slipperly slope. If they have to connect by law, then they are dependant on their customers to pay for the infrastructure upgrades. But if they hike the price too much those customers will disappear. They'll have to figure out how to balance their budget. Maybe cut some of that advertising. I get something in mail almost daily now wanting me to upgrade. I keep getting calls from them too. Thankfully those are from the same number so I can block them.


----------



## Leo G

Well the gov wants to make the internet fair. When are they going to realize life isn't fair and making everything "fair" is unfair in itself.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

For those that have a price jump....call comcast and complain...I mean really complain...they will put you through to the customer retention section...that's where the deals come from...I had 3 dvrs, every channel, fastest internet, and telephone for 180 a month. Every time it went up to 280 a month I complained and they would send me there and they'd drop it back for 2 years. I had them for 10 years until I was able to get FIOS...I dropped them like a rock after that.

sent using ****ty tapatalk.


----------



## TBFGhost

Yeah, Comcast blows. Their customer support is horrible. We were paying for 100 mbs down and only getting 1 to 2 mbs. I ended up doing all the trouble shooting myself and then just completely redid our cable from the drop on in. All new Quad shielded RG6, all new splitters, put the modem on first splitter off the drop to give it the highest/clearest signal I could, and replaced the modem. We are not getting what we should, but no thanks to Comcast.


----------



## WarriorWithWood

When I moved into the house I'm in Comcast came out and cut all the existing coaxial out and redid the entire house on day one. The installer also gave me his company mobile nber for anything I need in the future. Their customer service is based on your perceived value to them I was what they call a platinum member...from what the installer told me it goes 3 levels silver...gold..and platinum. He also told me platinum members get whatever they want, most are silver and gold....he had only seen 3 platinum people in the 3 years he had been installing. He even showed me his phone and under my name, there it was. The customer service I received while I was there.....basically he was right...I got whatever I wanted. Don't ask me how I was able to get onto that list because I have no idea but it was a great list to be on.

sent using ****ty tapatalk.


----------



## hdavis

TBFGhost said:


> Yeah, Comcast blows. Their customer support is horrible. We were paying for 100 mbs down and only getting 1 to 2 mbs. I ended up doing all the trouble shooting myself and then just completely redid our cable from the drop on in. All new Quad shielded RG6, all new splitters, put the modem on first splitter off the drop to give it the highest/clearest signal I could, and replaced the modem. We are not getting what we should, but no thanks to Comcast.


I don't let them run anything in a house. My wire, my modem, etc.


----------



## midmich

I've said this before and I'll say it again. If Comcast took half the time and money they spend on advertising and put it into servicing their current customers, they'd be so much better off.

There are numerous threads on this forum about depending on word of mouth to get new customers. How do think that would work if you screwed over every customer? You'd have to spend thousands of dollars every month just to find new ones that don't know you. That just doesn't seem like a good business model to me, yet Comcast has been doing it for years. The one thing they have going for them is lack of competition. There are many areas around here where Comcast is the only provider. Whether it's TV or broadband internet, it's Comcast or satellite. There are no their options. People in these areas are stuck and Comcast knows it.


----------



## wallmaxx

Saw this on StumbleUpon about Google fiber 

View attachment 134537


----------



## midmich

wallmaxx said:


> Saw this on StumbleUpon about Google fiber
> 
> View attachment 134537


Impressive, but I'm betting it's not available in our area.


----------

